# How to best use RCI



## mdrobnak (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi everyone, first post here, but I've been lurking a bit.

I have an annual 8400 point Kohala Suites deed. I found this site after I purchased my first unit at the Grand Waikikian. I got into a better MF/point deal at Paradise in Las Vegas. I did an owners update when I visited Kings Land.  I made the mistake of not verifying some numbers until it was too late, and so now I have more points (yay), but at a higher maintenance fee. D'oh! When I can actually take more time off from work than 8400 points a year gives me, it'll definitely be through some high point value resale. No more developer points, thank you.

From a potential value perspective, RCI looks like it could be good. However, it seems like the RCI site when logging in via HGVC is a bit different then other RCI members; I see mentions of TPU (Trading Power Units) in other forums and the inventory shown seems to be fairly small compared to the actual units in RCI.

The thing that confuses me is this - how far out can you see availability in RCI? For instance, there are some resorts that I've seen in areas that don't come up in search. But if you do a resort listing they are there. I've then tried clicking on both the options that do show up (I can't look now due to system maintenance), and they never show any results.

So, for instance, I want to go to Maui next year - and might trade into Sands of Kahana. But, for 2019, I want to try Kauai. But I don't see anything that far out in Hawaii, but have seen 2019 inventory in other parts of the world.

Is it pretty much mandatory to do an on-going search to get good inventory? I don't want to start a search in case I end up changing my mind. Is there a way to modify it without paying another fee, assuming I didn't accept a search result?

Thanks for the great site, and great community.

-Matt


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 22, 2017)

RCI can be a good value primarily becuz they have resorts in places HGVC does not, or there may be times when a HGVC is not available. However, the quality of many RCI resorts is not on par with HGVC's high quality. Thus, some RCI resorts may be disappointing. HGVC compensates for that with an internal screen which will hide some of the lesser resorts from view; however, you can find them with a search of the RCI directory or a call to HGVC.

Do not worry about TPU's and such. HGVC has a corporate b2b account with RCI and that is what you use as a HGVC member. HGVC simply deducts the requisite HGVC points from your account.

Peep who use on-going searches (OGS) get first dibs at their desired resorts, while others get the leftovers... that does not mean you won't get what you want, just that, head to head, you're lower on the totem-pole. I've stayed in several good resorts w/o doing an OGS. If you don't accept a match, you get your $$ back.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Matt and Welcome to TUG 



> From a potential value perspective, RCI looks like it could be good. However, it seems like the RCI site when logging in via HGVC is a bit different then other RCI members; I see mentions of TPU (Trading Power Units) in other forums and the inventory shown seems to be fairly small compared to the actual units in RCI.



Yes, HGVC members trade in HGVC points currency (not TPUs).
Here's what I wrote for the TUG Advice page. This will provide a brief overview.
RCI offers two exchange programs – RCI Weeks and RCI Points. Resorts affiliated with RCI can participate in RCI Weeks or RCI Points or both. HGVC members have access to both exchange programs.

RCI Directory of Resorts – http://www.rci.com/resort-directory/landing

*For RCI Weeks inventory*
o    Weeks can be booked as early as two years in advance and as late as two (2) days prior to check-in (however actual week availability varies by resort).
o    It's best to place an ongoing search request as early as possible to get in the queue. What’s normally seen online are the leftovers after all ongoing requests have been satisfied.

*For RCI Points inventory*
o    Weeks and/or nights can be available as early as 10 months in advance and as late as the day of check-in (however actual availability varies by resort).
o    RCI Points does not support ongoing search requests. It requires a manual search.  Based on the resort, availability can change constantly.
o    To increase your odds of getting your desired travel dates it is best to start searching online as soon as the 10 month window begins (especially for peak travel dates)

RCI membership is included in the HGVC Club Dues. HGVC members use ClubPoints for RCI exchanges. HGVC has a set exchange rate for RCI exchanges (see table below). HGVC deducts ClubPoints from member’s account upon confirmation. Deposits are not required. Simply make the reservation or place an ongoing search request. 
NOTE: HGVC members have access to RCI through the HGVC member website (not directly via an individual RCI account). As a result, standard RCI currencies normally associated with individual RCI accounts such as RCI Points or TPU values do not apply to HGVC members.

Number of ClubPoints Required for RCI exchanges



NOTE: Some areas are Red Season only year round (such as Hawaii, Florida, Nevada) while other areas support all three seasons (such as the Michigan, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Montana, Tennessee)

For example
RCI Resort: Vacation Club II (RCI Code #5424) in northern Michigan has the following RCI Seasons
BLUE - Mar 15, 2014 thru Apr 26, 2014
BLUE - Nov 01, 2014 thru Dec 13, 2014
RED - Jan 04, 2014 thru Mar 15, 2014
RED - May 31, 2014 thru Oct 25, 2014
RED - Dec 13, 2014 thru Dec 31, 2014
WHITE - Apr 26, 2014 thru May 31, 2014
WHITE - Oct 25, 2014 thru Nov 01, 2014

Cancellation Policy:
Cancellation of a RCI reservation will result in forfeiture of the Reservation Fee.
In addition, cancellation made with the timeframes listed below will results in the loss of ClubPoints used to confirm the reservation:
    30 to 15 days in advance of the check-in date will result in the loss of 25% of the ClubPoints.
    14 to 6 days in advance of the check-in date will result in the loss of 50% of the ClubPoints
    5 days or less in advance of the check-in date will result in the loss of 100% of the ClubPoints

ClubPoints from a current or future use year will be returned to the Club Member’s HGVC account.
ClubPoints from previous use years may be deposited to RCI for a fee.​


> The thing that confuses me is this - how far out can you see availability in RCI? For instance, there are some resorts that I've seen in areas that don't come up in search. But if you do a resort listing they are there. I've then tried clicking on both the options that do show up (I can't look now due to system maintenance), and they never show any results.



Here are some reasons why you may not see availability in RCI:
(1) HGVC has a quality filter in place so we don't see all available inventory in RCI
(2) Availability is based on deposits and all weeks are not deposited. Availability is constantly changing. If no weeks are available at the moment then the resort is not displayed in your search results
(3) What you see online from the RCI Weeks inventory are the leftovers after all ongoing searches have been satisfied.

As a TUG Member, you have access to the TUG Sightings Forum where members post sighted availability at high demand/popular resorts and/or locations.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/sightings-distressed.3/

The TUG Sightings forum will give you some ideal on what is possible with the exchange companies. If you can travel anytime during the year, there is some good availability. The key is flexibility. 

Booking a timeshare is not like booking a hotel where there's lots of availability. Instead of determining where and when you want to go (like a hotel reservation), with timesharing sometimes your choices for when/where may be driven by whatever is available. The TUG Sighting Forum is great for that.

TUG Members also have access to the TUG Resort Database where you can view Resort Rankings and Reivews

Based on TUG rankings
Top RCI resorts - https://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Top RCI Resorts&top=RCI
Maui Resorts Rankings - https://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Hawaii | Maui&area=3&group=19 (includes resorts not affiliated with RCI)
Kauai Resort Rankings - https://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Hawaii | Kauai&area=3&group=18 (includes resorts not affiliated with RCI)
HGVC Resort Rankings - https://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Top Hilton Grand Resorts&top=Hilton-Grand



> So, for instance, I want to go to Maui next year - and might trade into Sands of Kahana. But, for 2019, I want to try Kauai.



See this recent thread
*Exchanging to the other Hawaiian Islands (2017)* - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/exchanging-to-the-other-hawaiian-islands.253498/



> Is it pretty much mandatory to do an on-going search to get good inventory? I don't want to start a search in case I end up changing my mind. Is there a way to modify it without paying another fee, assuming I didn't accept a search result?



Yes, you can modify your search (assuming you didn't confirm a reservation) without paying another fee.

Ongoing searches only applies to RCI WEEKS Inventory. If you want to get the jump on inventory as soon as it becomes available it's in your best interest to create an ongoing search.

Keep in mind, for RCI POINTS Inventory you have to search online and exchange availability changes daily. Sometimes units are gone within minutes, hours, days and/or weeks after becoming available online. It varies based on resort/location demand, number of units available and travel dates available.

Here's what I wrote in another thread
In order to get a great trade with any timeshare exchange company you need to understand how it works. Some folks start their request too late and/or have unrealistic expectations that anytime they want to travel a week will be available. Once you understand how exchanging works, you'll be better prepared.

It is important to understand that exchangers only have access to what is deposited and not all weeks are deposited. The number of deposits by each resort varies. You will have no idea how many weeks are actually deposited in RCI (for example it could be 1, 10, 30, 60 or 100s), what time of year they make deposits, which weeks do they deposit (Winter, Spring, Fall or Summer week) and where are you in the exchange queue (there could be several folks already ahead of you requesting the same location with equal trading power).

Some destinations will be harder to exchange into than others. It depends on supply and demand. There will be lots of competition for high demand resorts/location during the peak travel seasons. There will be lots of exchange competition at destinations were most folks want to visit (beach areas in the summer, major city, ski resorts during ski season, national park areas, etc). One should expect high owner occupancy during this time which generally means less exchange deposits (NOTE: Some timeshares owners would rather rent their high demand week than deposit it with an exchange company). 

With exchange requests, it's best to be as flexible as possible on your requested unit size (there is more competition for larger unit sizes) and travel dates (like any time during the year) and even then you may not snag a week at your requested resort. 

With RCI, it's wise to always research the properties that are listed in the RCI Directory to make sure it meets your vacation needs in terms of location, quality, amenities, etc. Depending on the RCI choices, you may decide to visit this location via some other means (hotel/resort stay, etc).

You can sometimes find reviews on RCI, Tripadvisor, Yelp, various travel related sites and from other fellow TUG members by searching the forums or by accessing the TUG Resort Database.

Keep in mind that RCI trading is not cheap. In addition to your annual maintenance fee, you'll have to pay an RCI exchange fee (currently $239 for a one week stay) and sometimes a resort/housekeeping fee. These fees will continue to rise.
For example, currently a Disney World trade it's an additional $429 dollars ($239 RCI exchange fee + $190 Disney Resort Fee).​


----------



## mdrobnak (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for the replies so far. There's lots to digest here.

This was the text I was talking about:
"To view current Rental availability for   The Cliffs Club  (5124) select one of the following


Last CallSMVacations
To view current RCI Points® availability for The Cliffs Club  (5124) select one of the following


ClubPoints Vacations"


And then if you click on either of those, it _never_ shows any availability in my testing. I will be reading over the other threads (and ratings) and try and put together something for next year.

-Matt


----------



## hurnik (Jul 23, 2017)

mdrobnak said:


> Thanks for the replies so far. There's lots to digest here.
> 
> This was the text I was talking about:
> "To view current Rental availability for   The Cliffs Club  (5124) select one of the following
> ...



There are some resorts that have such high demand, you will never see availability (The Galleon in Key West, some DVC, etc.)  For those, you will need to put an OGS request in.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 23, 2017)

Matt,

It sounds like you're trying to search for availability via the Resort Directory. That's not the way I search.

*Here's how I do it*
(1) Login to the HGVC website
(2) At the top of the page select "RCI ACCOUNT" under the "Club Membership" drop down.
(3) Accept RCI Terms and Agreement and proceed
(4) At the top of the RCI page select "EXCHANGE VACATION" under the "RCI Exhange Reservations" drop down (it's next to the HOME icon)

From the left hand column select any region and then you'll be able to select additional search criteria such as GOLD CROWN, LENGTH OF STAY, ALL-INCLUSIVE NOT REQUIRED, MINIMUM UNIT SIZE, ETC

*For example, from the left hand column select "Hawaii" then select "Gold Crown" under RCI Awards and you'll get a list of Gold Crown Hawaii resorts that currently have availability.*

Play around to get familiar with the RCI site. Let me know if you still have questions


----------



## mdrobnak (Jul 23, 2017)

Correct, that's how I got there.

I think I understand now. The resorts that come up like that are high enough in demand that:
* There are no deposited weeks within the next two year period
* There are no points days / weeks within the next 10 months

Therefore they are directing you to their cash (Last Call) or points-based vacation packages. Then, being as there are no packages with those resorts in there, those always produce an error message.

Please correct me if I've got any of that incorrect.

-Matt


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 23, 2017)

I never searched that way so I'm not familiar with the RCI responses. 
But what you described makes sense and probably how it works via the RCI Directory. 

The search instructions I provided allows you to see current exchange availability across all resorts instead of pulling up each individual resort via the Resort Directory.


----------



## Nomad420 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks to all, this information is exactly what I was looking for as well.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 23, 2017)

This is a helpful discussion as I am also trying to figure out how to maximize RCI:

1) I was unaware that points inventory was different than OGS/Weeks. How do they decide which bucket they put the inventory into? Are points inventory leftovers from OGS?
2) How does Extra Vacation weeks fit into this scenario?  Is there a way, as an HGVC owner to check this online without calling in?
3) Are there options to rent for less than a week for points or cash?


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 23, 2017)

No one "decides" which are which. It simply depends on whether the unit(s)/time deposited into the RCI system (by individuals or resort-systems) are from weeks-accounts or points-accounts. Typically, resorts determine the time available from points-accounts based on their own reservations. Points are not leftovers from OGS. OGS only applies to weeks.

HGVC has access to both inventories. Strangely, they refer to points-bookings as "nightly exchanges." Searches that are more than 10 months out are weeks-only searches. Less than 10 months, you can select for either using the "Length of Stay" filter on the "Exchange Vacations" page.

.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 23, 2017)

re: your question.  I just booked an "Extra Vacation" in Vegas for cash at a highly rated timeshare for next spring break 2018.  The agent told me that these are different than Last Call. I had to call in to search for this (unless anyone knows a way to search for this online.)


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 23, 2017)

CalGalTraveler said:


> 1) I was unaware that points inventory was different than OGS/Weeks. How do they decide which bucket they put the inventory into? Are points inventory leftovers from OGS?



RCI started out with just the RCI WEEKS Program. So resorts only had the RCI Weeks Program to offer.
In 2000, RCI launched their RCI POINTS Program. Resorts started to offer this option as well. Some of the older resorts on the RCI WEEKS Program provided this as an upgrade option. As a result, some resorts have a mixture of RCI Points owners and RCI Weeks owners._ 
NOTE: Some resorts are also dual affiliated with Internal International._

For example, WorldMark decided to only offer the RCI POINTS program with developer purchases. Resale owners only have access to the RCI WEEK program. Of course, they grandfathered existing owners when they made the rule change.

RCI also has a mix of developer deposits and owner deposits.



> 2) How does Extra Vacation weeks fit into this scenario?  Is there a way, as an HGVC owner to check this online without calling in?
> 3) Are there options to rent for less than a week for points or cash?



Here are the RCI Cash Rental options:
(1) RCI Extra Vacation - available by phone only. Availability currently goes out to Jan 2019. (I'm assuming HGVC decided they didn't want to give HGVC members online access)
(2) RCI Last Call - available online or by phone (starting at 45 days or less from check-in)
(3) RCI Open Season - available by phone only. HGVC used to state this option in the Club Member Guide but starting in 2013 I no longer see it referenced. I'm not sure if it's still an option. (RCI Nightly Rentals can be paid for with cash starting 90 days out. If it's still an option, it might be the same as Open Season Rates but I never tried this option)​NOTE: There is no exchange fee required.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 23, 2017)

Sometimes Extra Vacations are posted on the TUG Sightings Forum
For example - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/planning-a-vegas-trip-this-year.250689/

If you're looking for something in particular you can post the Extra Vacation request and those of us who own timeshares other than HGVC can provide some information. For example - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...pacific-coast-resorts-in-ca-wa-and-or.224679/


----------



## mdrobnak (Jul 23, 2017)

So I basically made the mistake of filtering too far (ie by island) instead of doing the gold crown resort filtering.

Looks like I may be able to do a studio at Wyndham Ka'eo Kai and then 1 1 BR at Sands of Kahana for 2400 + 3400 points, and (yuck) 2*230 exchange fees. That is still not so bad. And this leaves me with quite a few (arguably too many) points in the short term.

If I were to make a booking right now, what points pool does it come from? Target year (like normal reservations)? Do I have to call in to use bonus points?

-Matt


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 24, 2017)

mdrobnak said:


> If I were to make a booking right now, what points pool does it come from? Target year (like normal reservations)? Do I have to call in to use bonus points?
> 
> -Matt


 You have to call to use your bonus points for RCI Reservations


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 24, 2017)

For RCI bookings: The year of your stay is not particularly relevant.
Points are 'sposed to be drawn in the following order:
(1) Points deposited to the RCI Program (done to keep points from expiring).
(2) Saved points -- but only if saved to the year of your stay.
(3) This year's points -- they may be used for a future year stay.
(4) The two calendar years following the booking date.
The draw is done manually, so you need to watch and call if there's an issue.

For HGVC resort bookings: The year of your stay is relevant.
Points are drawn in the following order:
(1) Points saved for use in the year of your stay.
(2) Points allotted for the year of your stay.
(3) Points borrowed from the following year (as needed)

You have to call in to use bonus points. Bookings are not not changeable.
You must book before they expire, but may stay later in the booking window.
Becuz bonus points have a hard-expiry date, use 'em first & save the others.

Clear as mud?
.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 24, 2017)

I found this very good RCI Tutorial for WorldMark Owners - 
http://pgs.rci.com/landing/WorldMar...l?promo=Rules5S3en_USCLUBDCMP10001958-PARTNER

Even though the tutorial refers specifically to the WorldMark portal. The portals are very similar and would be helpful to HGVC members learning to use RCI.
The very first section talks about accessing the RCI website from the WorldMark member site (you can skip that section and move onto to "Search by Map")


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 24, 2017)

Just keep in mind, all Gold Crown resorts are not the same (just like all three star hotels are not the same ).

From my original post above.


alwysonvac said:


> *With RCI, it's wise to always research the properties that are listed in the RCI Directory to make sure it meets your vacation needs in terms of location, quality, amenities, etc. Depending on the RCI choices, you may decide to visit this location via some other means (hotel/resort stay, etc).*
> 
> *You can sometimes find reviews on RCI, Tripadvisor, Yelp, various travel related sites and from other fellow TUG members by searching the forums or by accessing the TUG Resort Database.*​


​


----------



## mdrobnak (Jul 24, 2017)

Heh, yeah, the reviews for Sands of Kahana are not exactly stellar. I may actually use Honors points and stay at the Grand Wailea Waldorf. Yes I know they are a terrible conversion ratio, but given rolling over this year's points, plus having 13,200 bonus,  using 10k points seems ok if it saves me ~$1500.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrobnak (Jul 24, 2017)

Ugh, reevaluating my idea about the Wyndham as well. Back to the drawing board. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 24, 2017)

I use my Vistana ownership for access to the Westin timeshares on Maui & Kauai but here's what I suggested in another thread

 The following RCI resorts have been recommended in various TUG threads. Definitely read the reviews to determine if any of these  timeshares meets your family's needs/requirements.

(1) For Maui
Diamond Resorts - Kaanapali Beach Club Resort
Sightings - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rci-weeks-kaanapali-beach-club-2018-bulk.252822/
Photos - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/kaanapali-beach-club-maui.240052/

(2) For Kauai
Wyndham Shearwater
Diamond Resorts - Point at Poipu
Cliffs at Princeville & Cliffs Club

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/any-recommendation-for-kauai-timeshare.230181/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...rwater-right-now-its-better-than-ever.240558/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...eter-you-from-booking-the-cliffs-club.244120/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/point-at-poipu-resort-walk.239007/​


----------



## mdrobnak (Jul 24, 2017)

You are a wonderful resource on this board. 

I will definitely go back and read the other threads you mentioned as well.

Thanks again for your help and recommendations. 

-Matt

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 24, 2017)

You're welcome


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 24, 2017)

I agree.  Alwaysonvac you have advanced my knowledge of RCI considerably.  Thank you.


----------



## mdrobnak (Jul 25, 2017)

After much consideration, I think I'll do the following:
Kauai Beach Villas for 1 week, (not sure if I should do the 1 or 2 bedroom, just two of us), and a week at HGVC MarBrisa. Need to look closer at the room codes in one of the FAQ threads.

I think I'll set up on OGS for Maui for 2019.


----------



## jnsrusty (Jul 26, 2017)

mdrobnak said:


> After much consideration, I think I'll do the following:
> Kauai Beach Villas for 1 week, (not sure if I should do the 1 or 2 bedroom, just two of us), and a week at HGVC MarBrisa. Need to look closer at the room codes in one of the FAQ threads.
> 
> I think I'll set up on OGS for Maui for 2019.


Be aware that when you use RCI to book MarBrisa, you will be placed in the Phase 1 units.  I own here and I love it, but Phase 1 has some older, more worn units that do not have washers and dryers in the units.  Also, I believe the Phase 1 units can only be accessed by stairs. You have to go through the HGVC portal in order to book Phase 2 and soon, Phase 3. Regardless, the grounds and amenities are wonderful!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 26, 2017)

Reminder - RCI Points inventory starts 10 months before check-in at the earliest (some resorts release later).

1st availability of RCI Points inventory for Memorial Day weekend just opened up at 12am Eastern this morning for Friday, May 25, 2018 check-in dates.

Here's the fastest way to search for possible Memorial Day Weekend getaways: (In the HGVC portal, RCI's search criteria can be found in the left hand column):

*Region:* USA (a region must be selected first in order to see all of the possible RCI filters)
*Check-in Month: *May 2018
*Length of Stay: *1-6  (for a short stay**)
*RCI Award:* Gold Crown (optional)
**NOTE: Some RCI Point Inventory require a 7 night stay (we've seen this with Disney on the TUG Sightings Forum)​
Keep in mind the high demand resort/locations will go fast. Good Luck to all.
I just booked a Memorial Day Weekend getaway at West 57th yesterday for a Thursday check-in


----------



## mdrobnak (Jul 26, 2017)

jnsrusty said:


> Be aware that when you use RCI to book MarBrisa, you will be placed in the Phase 1 units.  I own here and I love it, but Phase 1 has some older, more worn units that do not have washers and dryers in the units.  Also, I believe the Phase 1 units can only be accessed by stairs. You have to go through the HGVC portal in order to book Phase 2 and soon, Phase 3. Regardless, the grounds and amenities are wonderful!


I should have been more specific - I used RCI for Kauai, but am going to use standard HGVC points for California. I was reading more reviews / posts and it looks like all three HGVC properties have their nice points. Need to decide between them. Such problems to have. :-D

-Matt


----------



## mdrobnak (Jul 26, 2017)

One thing I missed - if you pay for an OGS, is there an additional exchange fee when you confirm something?

-Matt

Edit: From other posts, this seems like 'no'. It is an advance payment of the fee (remember, you're searching for a week), and if the fee goes up between the time you start the search and it returns...you get to pay the difference. Yay.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 27, 2017)

Setting up your Ongoing Search Request (OGS).

The recent RCI Disney thread (see link) made me realize that I didn't cover this topic.
Here are some things you should know.

(1) Finding RCI's Online OGS Form
I didn't realize that RCI buried the online OGS form. It seems that the option to select the OGS form only appears when your RCI search results fails to return an instant match online. This can easily be solved by searching for a single resort that almost never appear such as Disney Aulani (#DV11) or Disney Grand Californian (#10) then RCI will provide you with the link to setup an ongoing search request.

(2) Always setup the OGS by Resort ID codes
I always skip the regional search section on the OGS FORM. I like to pick my resorts instead of having the system automatically pick whatever resort becomes available first. Just go further down in the OGS form to the section called Resort Id Selections. You'll need to provide the Resort IDs and Check-in Data Range. You can request multiple resorts and check-in dates in one OGS. 

(3) Viewing and Changing your Online OGS Form
Once you complete the OGS form, you can view/change it by selecting the Home icon at the top of the page and selecting "My Vacation Plans" from the dropdown.  You'll find the Ongoing Searches tab here which will give you access to all of your pending search requests.

(4) RCI Reminders
RCI will contact you periodically via email & phone that your ongoing search is still active and to let them know if you want to expand your request to additional areas. Just sit tight and wait for your desired resort becomes available.


----------



## mdrobnak (Sep 7, 2017)

So - I know Diamond Resorts - Kaanapali Beach Club Resort is recommended, but what about Maui Lea at Maui Hill? I got a match on RCI! I have until the 9th to confirm or let it go...I'm thinking of taking it. Seems like a good place. 

-Matt


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 8, 2017)

mdrobnak said:


> So - I know Diamond Resorts - Kaanapali Beach Club Resort is recommended, but what about Maui Lea at Maui Hill? I got a match on RCI! I have until the 9th to confirm or let it go...I'm thinking of taking it. Seems like a good place.
> -Matt



It seems to get good reviews on TUG (8.67 out of 10)
If you have specific questions about that resort, start a new thread on the Hawaii forum - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/us-hawaii-timesharing.22/
(Maybe a new thread called Kaanapali Beach Club vs Maui Lea).

Everyone's criteria is different. Read the various comments and reviews to determine if it meets your family's needs and wants.
Some folks are only looking for clean well kept places. Others may require central air conditioning, granite counter tops, updated TVs, beach within walking distance, etc.

From the resort website - http://www.mauilea.com/
_Maui Hill resort has 140 units spread out amongst 12.25 of well manicured tropical acres. Maui Lea is the timeshare entity of the property, hence our name Maui Lea at Maui Hill resort. _
_Built in the early eighties by developer Kraus-Anderson, a Minneapolis based company. The resort is managed by Aston Hotels and resorts, where you will find our resident Manager Dennis Costa and his staff to welcome you and to make sure your vacation needs are met._​
Recent TUG thread (Mar 2017) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/so-excited-just-got-a-last-minute-trade.253007/
52 reviews on the TUG Resort DB - https://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?search=Maui Lea at Maui Hill
Tripadvisor Photos and Reviews - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...eviews-Aston_Maui_Hill-Kihei_Maui_Hawaii.html
Maui Lea videos - https://vimeo.com/user49205890


----------



## mdrobnak (Sep 8, 2017)

Yep, the reviews in the DB are overall good...really only one of them was not. There was someone who posted a vimeo video tour of a 2 bedroom unit (which is what I searched for) and it looked nice. Unless someone has something awful to say in the next few hours I'm going to confirm it. 

-Matt

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrobnak (Sep 8, 2017)

Eek. I just realized it was for July, not May. Should I wait and hope for an earlier check-in, or take it?

Edit: I booked it.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for the tips. I always learn from Tuggers. Maui Lea and Kaanapali Beach may be good options for Maui (while we hold our breath for HGVC Maui).  Please let us know if exchangers get Ocean View Units at either resort.


----------



## marinskas (Oct 4, 2017)

Can someone who used RCI provide a good step by step run-down on how to use it, any tips?

I have saved 2016 HGVC points that I cannot save anymore within HGVC and it looks like converting to HHonnors or using them for cruises etc is not an efficient way to use them, therefore I don't think I have another feasible option besides using them thru RCI? 

I found couple more threads regarding RCI, but they do not answer all the questions.

What are my options regarding my 2016 points? I assume I have to deposit my 2016 saved points to RCI for a fee ($99-$109). But once they are deposited - how do I access and use them? Also people here mentioned that availability on RCI is very limited this way (and it goes out up to 10 months?). I recall someone mention that chances getting better options is to set up OGS, and that costs $230? Do I still have to pay a fee to save points, and then pay a fee to set up OGS? Is OGS available for less than a week long stay? Can same OGS be set up for more that one option (say one search for multiple options: option 1, option 2, etc)?

The more I read about RCI the more disappointed I am with the system. It appears that generally quality is below HGVC standards (even for gold crown resorts, with few exceptions - HGVC being one and DVC another); there are all kinds of fees (saving points, setting OGS, and then property unique fees: resort fees, cleaning fees, parking fees, etc.); availability is very scarce for high demand destinations/properties... Is there anything I am missing? Can anyone provide counter arguments to these shortcomings?


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 4, 2017)

marinskas said:


> Is there anything I am missing? Can anyone provide counter arguments to these shortcomings?



What you are missing is that, due to the limited number of HGVC locations, to stay in places where you want to stay, it is sometimes necessary to go slumming and book an RCI. We have enjoyed stays in properties  such as The Manhattan Club (NYC), Quarter House (NOLA), Umbrella Beach (Holmes Beach), Palm Beach Shores, and next year will stay in Worldmark Angels Camp (CA). Without RCI, none of these trips would have happened.

It's easy to be spoiled by HGVC consistent quality resorts, but our destination-objectives are not limited to the Hilton-horizon. The world is a wider place. 

.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 4, 2017)

marinskas said:


> Is there anything I am missing? Can anyone provide counter arguments to these shortcomings?



I think you need to ask yourself if you are going to be able to use them before paying any fees, these are 2016 points and you haven’t used them and its nearing the end of 2017.  

I would book a weekend in Vegas before Dec 31 in the nicest room at Elara and gamble the money you would be spending on more fees.

If you are an HGVC owner learn how to book well in advance and borrow from future years, always use your points before having to pay maint fees for them.  I have 0 points for 2017 and 2018, and half the 2019 points booked for next year.

For RCI, check the Sightings forum daily, there are plenty of nice locations reported.  I stayed at W57th in NYC for 3 weekdays, Laguna Surf in Laguna Beach, all from sightings posts.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marinskas (Oct 4, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> I think you need to ask yourself if you are going to be able to use them before paying any fees, these are 2016 points and you haven’t used them and its nearing the end of 2017.



Clarification: I just purchased HGVC TS and it is being conveyed to me with saved 2016 points (and 2017 points). I am not too concerned with 2017 points as I will save them for $89 to 2018 and will use them then. It is the 2016 points that I am trying to figure out the most efficient way to utilize.



SmithOp said:


> For RCI, check the Sightings forum daily, there are plenty of nice locations reported. I stayed at W57th in NYC for 3 weekdays, Laguna Surf in Laguna Beach, all from sightings posts.



What exactly is this? Is this sightings area of this forum? Do tuggers just post what they see and others can grab those bookings thru RCI?

Would still like for someone well versed in RCI to break down the process/clarify questions I had asked.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 4, 2017)

marinskas said:


> Clarification: I just purchased HGVC TS and it is being conveyed to me with saved 2016 points (and 2017 points). I am not too concerned with 2017 points as I will save them for $89 to 2018 and will use them then. It is the 2016 points that I am trying to figure out the most efficient way to utilize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a members only Sightings Forum, pay the $15 TUG membership and it will be available.

I imagine no one want to touch the RCI question because the web site is a hot mess .  Basically you jump through from the HGVC web site and your HGVC points show as available for booking.  You can run a simple search then if it finds nothing there is an option to start an ongoing search.  There is also advanced search and you can put in a string of resort IDs separated by commas.  You can also look at the list of resorts, each one will have a button to click to “see available units”. 

When I see a sighting I use advanced search by ID code, if I can see it I book it.  Some sightings are specific to the system owned, DVC owners see more than we can, Wyndham owners see other inventory too.  Its hit or miss, you just have to poke around in there.

$230 is the current exchange fee, you either pay it to set up the OGS or pay when you find something by searching manually.

If you deposit your points into RCI they can only be used there.  If you use HGVC points there is no deposit fee, but you would have to book in RCI before the 2016 points expire.  Its cutting it close if you are just now closing on a sale.  It takes 60-75  days from sale date to get RCI access.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hurnik (Oct 4, 2017)

marinskas said:


> Clarification: I just purchased HGVC TS and it is being conveyed to me with saved 2016 points (and 2017 points). I am not too concerned with 2017 points as I will save them for $89 to 2018 and will use them then. It is the 2016 points that I am trying to figure out the most efficient way to utilize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK, having been in a similar boat (by the time the owners of one of my resale purchases signed the documents, I had a whole 2 months to use the points).

Yes, IMO, unless you can take a vacation at HGVC and use the points, probably the next *best* use is to pay the $89 and deposit into RCI.

I would then login to the HGVC website, and under Club Membership -> RCI account, access the RCI system via HGVC and see what's out there.

I've used RCI 4 times in the 10+ years with HGVC.  Once for an exchange back into HGVC (because it actually used less points--yes, this is true sometimes, but then you're limited to doing this once every 4 years I believe for the resort/area).

Second time for the Grand Mayan in Mexico (quite nice, BTW).  They now have Grand Bliss in Nuevo Vallarta, and that's even nicer.

Third time for Key West at The Galleon (very nice place to stay)--pre hurricane.

Last time for my sister at The Grand Bliss in Nuevo Vallarta because SFX didn't have 2 rooms (so I booked one via RCI).

Not all RCI resorts are "bad".  Find an area you like, and then see what RCI has (in the Directory, not necessarily available).  I believe it's on the RCI website (after you login via HGVC) and on the right-hand side is the Resort Directory.

Avoid any all-inclusives, BTW.  Horrible value when using a timeshare.

OK, so now you have found 3-4 places you wanna stay.  Look them up on Trip Advisor and read the most recent reviews, IMO.

Then call HGVC to book an OGS (IMO, you'll almost always need to do this, but sometimes they will have online availability for what you want).  The price is the same, regardless.  You'll have to pay the $289 or whatever fee to do the OGS.  If no match is found or you cancel the OGS, you'll get a refund.

 Once a match is found, I'd suggest calling and booking and tell them to MAKE SURE to use your SAVED points first.  


Personally I dislike RCI because of the fees, and not all the resorts are up to "my" quality standards.  However:

Look on redweek and see how much a 2 BR Grand Bliss rents for.  It's MUCH cheaper to use RCI, IMO, for things like that.

Same thing for Key West.  I got it for the 3400 points and the $289 (then) fee.  My "cost" (MF for my 3400 points) and the fee was like $800 for the week.  The unit rents for almost $2,000 on redweek.

So it's not all bad.  It's better than nothing.

Hope this helps (at least I hope I answered your question)

--Kevin


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 4, 2017)

In the "use 'em or lose 'em" category... I recently deposited points to RCI.
They were from a 2016 RCI booking which I had to cancel due to the hurricane.

I consider it gravy (icing on the cake), as I thought I had lost 'em to the storm.
After dithering for 2 weeks I booked a Worldmark resort in Northern California.
_... Whether it's up to Hilton-quality or not, I'm going.

.
_


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 18, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Setting up your Ongoing Search Request (OGS).
> 
> The recent RCI Disney thread (see link) made me realize that I didn't cover this topic.
> Here are some things you should know.
> ...



Does changing an OGS put you in back of the queue, or does it retain its original search start date?


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 18, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Does changing an OGS put you in back of the queue, or does it retain its original search start date?


It should retain the original search date.

However, with that said, I don’t think I ever got a match once I extended my travel window. It’s been several years since I last tried with RCI. If you need to extended your travel window, I suggest calling RCI and asking the RCI  rep to modify your existing OGS and retain the same search start date.

Just be careful with RCI reservations, they’re not as flexible as HGVC reservations.








						Still have saved 2020 points
					

Hello! I'm sure this has been covered elsewhere so I apologize if this is redundant. We have saved 2020 points that we used to book a trip in November. We're researching options in case we are no longer able to make this trip. Is it possible to use the saved 2020 points (rolled over to 2021) to...




					tugbbs.com
				






_*NOTE: *This is a 2017 thread. 
RCI made portal changes in 2021 (link). RCI EXTRA VACATION (cash rentals) are now bookable online in 2021 (__link__)_


----------

